# PC suddenly shuts down



## stefano851 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi, I've a problem. My pc sometimes shuts down suddenly and without any reasonable cause. It happens in various moments and I don't see the reapetibility of the situation.
Can it be caused from an insufficient power supply?

I've attached the system file zipped.
Thanks.
Stefano.


----------



## Sherry22160 (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes it can be caused by a failing PSU.

Also Heat.Have you checked to see if your CPU and GPU Fans are spinng up correctly.
Is it Dusty in there???

Unseat and Reseat the Mem Modules....


----------



## stefano851 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Sherry, I'll follow your suggestions. How can I do to reset the mem modules?
Bye.
Stefano.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

She means take them out and then put them back stefano...
I would download and install Speedfan so you can monitor temps and fan speeds in Windows as well.
http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## stefano851 (Jun 19, 2006)

I tryed doing almost everything. Updating drivers, reinstalling XP after formatting the HD, but the problem remaims!!!!!
How can I change the IRQ for a device? (i.e.: for the graphic board...?)
Thanks.


----------



## kilah_dipset (Nov 9, 2006)

hey i had the same problems as you, while playing games or running tedious apps my comp wud shut down but i cleaned inside of my comp( alot of unsuspecting dirt i there( anyways i know im rambling on my bad i just took my side case off and stood a fan directing the wind in the comp it seems too bee working ever since hopes it wokrs chow:}{:>


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

"I tryed doing almost everything." And then what temps does Speedfan show?


----------



## stefano851 (Jun 19, 2006)

They aren't so high. CPU 47°C, HDD 46°C


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

No those are fine actually...


----------



## stefano851 (Jun 19, 2006)

So...what can I do?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Have you tried another Psu?
Run online scans to rule our virus and spyware?
www.ewido.net
www.bitdefender.com


----------

